# my little pony needs its own catagory!



## buckblackhoof (Aug 6, 2013)

I have posted this topic on the FA group for face book, and it seems everyone agrees. my little pony needs its own category on FA, for both clean and dirty pics. Now, i have nothing against MLP, im not a brony or a fan of them, but it is really frustrating to search for equine's when over 90% of the stuff that comes up now is all MLP when i am looking for the regular anthro equine. 

There are those that dont like MLP, but even the ones that love and can some times be obsessed with MLP have agreed that they need their own category to separate them from equines. and i understand that they are a type of equine, but they are a different "breed" (thats the best word i can think of) then equines.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 6, 2013)

My Little Pony does already have it's own category.

Trash.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

But MLP IS equines. ....or ARE equines

or whatever


----------



## AlexCubed (Aug 6, 2013)

Even if it was in it's own category, wouldn't searching for "equine" still show MLP images that are tagged with equine?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


> My Little Pony does already have it's own category.
> 
> Trash.



Blacklisted on e621
Blocking every pony artist with FilterAffinity. lol


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 6, 2013)

They should do n mlp section, and when someone post an mlp pic on, they deleted it. It would just be a trash section.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 6, 2013)

I believe the category is My Little Pony.... :I


----------



## buckblackhoof (Aug 7, 2013)

Smelge said:


> My Little Pony does already have it's own category.
> 
> Trash.



let me ref-raise this so you can understand.....MLP needs its own category instead of being pushed into the equines category in the search on FA.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2013)

buckblackhoof said:


> let me ref-raise this so you can understand.....MLP needs its own category instead of being pushed into the equines category in the search on FA.



Let me spell this out so you can understand my rather simple response.

I was implying that ponies are shit, and belong in the deleted folder, however you are seemingly unable to grasp this principal and believe I actually care which category it belongs in.

If this is still hard to understand, I can use less syllables.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 7, 2013)

buckblackhoof said:


> let me ref-raise this so you can understand.....MLP needs its own category instead of being pushed into the equines category in the search on FA.


not gonna really stop MLP from showing up if people still TAG it equines


----------



## Taralack (Aug 7, 2013)

To be fair, Digimon, Pokemon and Sonic have their own categories, I don't see why MLP doesn't deserve its own, considering how much the fandoms overlap. Other than that, I don't really care.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Aug 7, 2013)

That hinges on one basic prerequisite we must know in advance: 

will this make you guys finally shut up?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

buckblackhoof said:


> I have posted this topic on the FA group for face book, and it seems everyone agrees. my little pony needs its own category on FA, for both clean and dirty pics. Now, i have nothing against MLP, im not a brony or a fan of them, but it is really frustrating to search for equine's when over 90% of the stuff that comes up now is all MLP when i am looking for the regular anthro equine.
> 
> There are those that dont like MLP, but even the ones that love and can some times be obsessed with MLP have agreed that they need their own category to separate them from equines. and i understand that they are a type of equine, but they are a different "breed" (thats the best word i can think of) then equines.


>/MLP/


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2013)

MLP can't have their own species option.  Period.

However, if by "Category" you mean the "Category" listbox with stuff like genre/clean/adult then that is a possibility.  FA has always had separate categories for Pokemon, Digimon, and Sonic, and not every character in the MLP universe is a horse, of course.

PS:  For someone who spelled "its" properly it pains me to see "category" misspelled.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Nope.
The fandoms and forums are enough without plaguing FA.
Don't get butthurt, I love the show, but too many bronies are over-obsessed and downright creepy, and they would just be drawn in to FA and ta-da, we have made the site worse.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> and they would just be drawn in to FA and ta-da, we have made the site worse.



But the site is already filled with furries.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> But the site is already filled with furries.


My point exactly, we don't need more creeps.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 7, 2013)

I say perma-delete all the mlp art.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2013)

I say perma-ban MLP artists from FA until they stop being obnoxious fucks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

I have to say that I am swamped with images from my little pony when I am looking for equine images, which is very irritating. I don't know if this is the solution, whilst toraneko is right that other cartoons have their own groups unless all existing mlp was reclassified the same problem would still persist.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 7, 2013)

hey now, we already have a thread/topic to direct all the MLP hate to, please use it.

The problem is FA is so outdated that while they constantly talk about updating the site, nothing really gonna happen. 

Should it be a submission theme? Sure lets give you it
Will it still show up under Equines? Yea cause they still PONIES which be HORSES cause of the species selection

So yea...you dont really win either way


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

Unless a personal blacklist is implemented, or a line of code allowing 'NOT' to be placed in front of search terms.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 7, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> My point exactly, we don't need more creeps.



How did /b/ put it? 'pissing in an ocean of piss'?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Unless a personal blacklist is implemented, or a line of code allowing 'NOT' to be placed in front of search terms.


haha, blacklisting...Something that every other site has or have implemented that FA still havent due to old code they wont give up :V

though I'll probably think one (or both) of the addons made for FA might help with anyone searching for specific things.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know if it can help you look for things but it sure as hell is good at blocking things.


----------



## Saga (Aug 8, 2013)

What's that pony porn called?
Clop or something?

That's what we need on the FA mainpage.
Endless terabytes of clop


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> To be fair, Digimon, Pokemon and Sonic have their own categories, I don't see why MLP doesn't deserve its own, considering how much the fandoms overlap. Other than that, I don't really care.


Yeah, considering that in what three years people have made THAT much submissions I'd say so.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 9, 2013)

Anything sexual involving MLP I think is yucky... I'm just not into quads doing "it" but I do love seeing cute pictures of the characters!

With the large fanbase I suggest a separate category would be appropriate. Though I've also read on this topic there already is one under the horses section...
That brings me to the question... Where does spike go?







He's a dragon, not a horse.  though he'd definitely belong in a MLP section. I guess you could put pictures of him in a dragon section instead, but that's like putting the humans that appear in Sonic in a human section.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't forget Gilda and Discord.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I don't know if it can help you look for things but it sure as hell is good at blocking things.



Well you can imagine it would be useful if you wanted to find hedgehogs which weren't sonic.


----------



## Sar (Aug 9, 2013)

If you mean for the sections like Pokemon and Digimon. Why the fuck not?
Bare in mind this isn't going to get rid of all MLP in other categories. No one will look through every single picture and make this judgement.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 10, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> Anything sexual involving MLP I think is yucky... I'm just not into quads doing "it" but I do love seeing cute pictures of the characters!
> 
> With the large fanbase I suggest a separate category would be appropriate. Though I've also read on this topic there already is one under the horses section...
> That brings me to the question... Where does spike go?
> ...



Being that these words refer to SPECIES I see absolutely nothing wrong with putting Spike in the "Dragon" section. I think if there's no MLP category it's for the best. And to work around this everyone could simply put an "MLP" tag on their submissions and people could search that way. Kind of messy, but it could work...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 10, 2013)

You know I type into the search "Horse", "Horses" and "Equine" and it takes several pages before you get one Pony picture. You have to specifically type "Pony" to get a different pull. Of course I've done this before earlier and got a different result. I'm not entirely against the idea of MLP getting it's own section. I'll see who I can talk to and see if we can't get the green light and push this through.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know I type into the search "Horse", "Horses" and "Equine" and it takes several pages before you get one Pony picture. You have to specifically type "Pony" to get a different pull. Of course I've done this before earlier and got a different result. I'm not entirely against the idea of MLP getting it's own section. I'll see who I can talk to and see if we can't get the green light and push this through.


That's cause people tend to put "Pony" instead of "Horse" in the tags.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't see why not. As mentioned before, Sonic, Digimon, Pokemon, etc. etc. have their own sections.

If you guys that hate the show really don't want it to be around, you can easily avoid it if it has it's own category, at least as I understand it.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Aug 12, 2013)

They don't need their own category.  They're horses.  Equines.  That category already exists so why do we need to make a new one for them specifically?

On a personal note, the add-ons out there made for the site to block stuff works great for blocking out pony junk.



Migoto Da said:


> I don't see why not. As mentioned before, Sonic, Digimon, Pokemon, etc. etc. have their own sections.
> 
> If you guys that hate the show really don't want it to be around, you  can easily avoid it if it has it's own category, at least as I  understand it.



And would they actually use it?  A small number of them would.  The Sonic category you may have a point on.


----------



## Etiainen (Aug 12, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know I type into the search "Horse", "Horses" and "Equine"...


Doing it wrong.

Categorizing pony work into a new category may not be as bad of an idea as it sounds. However, it's far too late to implement it. There are too many submissions which would have to be grand-fathered in.


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 14, 2013)

Etiainen said:


> Doing it wrong.
> 
> Categorizing pony work into a new category may not be as bad of an idea as it sounds. However, it's far too late to implement it. There are too many submissions which would have to be grand-fathered in.



Just like tags in pixiv, it will show a trend on new tags being official and old tags clearing up. The implementation now will allow the horses section to start clearing up so that people who want non-MLP horses can see new art more clearly etc.

Plus given how often many artists ragequit and then repost their stuff a few months later, most stuff will move over soon enough.



Migoto Da said:


> I don't see why not. As mentioned before, Sonic, Digimon, Pokemon, etc. etc. have their own sections.
> 
> If you guys that hate the show really don't want it to be around, you can easily avoid it if it has it's own category, at least as I understand it.



Exactly what I was going to say, both sides win with this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 14, 2013)

Pyrii said:


> Just like tags in pixiv, it will show a trend on new tags being official and old tags clearing up. The implementation now will allow the horses section to start clearing up so that people who want non-MLP horses can see new art more clearly etc.
> 
> Plus given how often many artists ragequit and then repost their stuff a few months later, most stuff will move over soon enough.



The problem is that FA is on a VERY old system that doesnt even work (unlike other sites those sites enforce tagging, FA doesnt) as I have used the fact as long as I dont tag my renamon OC under digimon or even add a renamon tag...art of her wont ever show up. Even sites like e621 grandfather anything MLP under horses also cause...the characters be HORSES



Pyrii said:


> Exactly what I was going to say, both sides win with this.


the same thing applies to those too even in those groups there subgroups (renamon would fall under canine/fox using e621 as an example)


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> The problem is that FA is on a VERY old system that doesnt even work (unlike other sites those sites enforce tagging, FA doesnt) as I have used the fact as long as I dont tag my renamon OC under digimon or even add a renamon tag...art of her wont ever show up. Even sites like e621 grandfather anything MLP under horses also cause...the characters be HORSES
> 
> 
> the same thing applies to those too even in those groups there subgroups (renamon would fall under canine/fox using e621 as an example)



The tagging system of FA is kind of shoehorned in and many artists tend to use it as a joke. I've even seen whole songs written in the tagging area.

As for e621, you can have inclusive searches, but not exclusive, so you can search for tag+tag, but not tag-tag (eg, if you type 'ponies -mlp -"my little pony"' into google you would get all results without any that also match "my little pony" or "mlp" though there are a billion other terms that come up unfortunately)


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2013)

FA's search documentation describes an exclusion operator and it technically works (compare "pony" to "pony -little")


----------



## Gren (Sep 15, 2013)

Pyrii said:


> As for e621, you can have inclusive searches, but not exclusive, so you can search for tag+tag, but not tag-tag (eg, if you type 'ponies -mlp -"my little pony"' into google you would get all results without any that also match "my little pony" or "mlp" though there are a billion other terms that come up unfortunately)



Unless I'm misunderstanding what you mean, a search for "ponies" on e621 returns a rather different (and much larger) set of results than "ponies -mlp -my_little_pony"


----------



## fft (Sep 15, 2013)

What a horrible idea.


----------



## Erethzium (Sep 16, 2013)

Smelge said:


> My Little Pony does already have it's own category.
> 
> Trash.



hurdur so edgy


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 16, 2013)

Needless to say,

Does this topic truly deserve all the hate it has garnered? Not in the slightest, while i agree FA's code is outdated as all hell. I have grown accustomed to the way FA's search system works. Personally I would love to see other websites take after FA's example ((To the very least provide species category listing with fetish listing)). I've been too all 3 major furry sites ((deviantart gloriously excluded)) and sadly none of them even remotely compare to FA's thoroughness in categorizing submissions.

Now onto the main point of the topic itself.
Does "MLP" in-fact deserve its own category listing in the drop list? Honestly it wouldn't help 1 single bit if it even happened.
Because
1: Artists will most likely not even use it.
2: The submission will be tagged differently.
3: Most artists are not intelligent enough to know pony=equine.
4: Very few MLP artists are arrogant and ignore people saying "add that to the new MLP category!"

Those are my honest opinions on this matter.

PS
If there is any sort of grammar issues. Please note I have been drinking and thinking is not high right now.


----------



## Erethzium (Sep 16, 2013)

Nanakisan said:


> 1: Artists will most likely not even use it.
> 2: The submission will be tagged differently.
> 3: Most artists are not intelligent enough to know pony=equine.
> 4: Very few MLP artists are arrogant and ignore people saying "add that to the new MLP category!"


5. There are already thousands upon thousands of MLP images, and going back to re-categorize every single one of them under a new category would take ages. Mods/admins most likely wouldn't do it (based on ticket response times and general site-work speeds) and I don't think many people would be arsed to do it either.


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 16, 2013)

Erethzium said:


> 5. There are already thousands upon thousands of MLP images, and going back to re-categorize every single one of them under a new category would take ages. Mods/admins most likely wouldn't do it (based on ticket response times and general site-work speeds) and I don't think many people would be arsed to do it either.



Which follows with statement 1. only really obsessive people would even consider re-tagging their stuff. The sheer volume alone with the MLP submissions pretty much says, nope not worth it.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 17, 2013)

Nanakisan said:


> 1: Artists will most likely not even use it.
> 2: The submission will be tagged differently.
> 3: Most artists are not intelligent enough to know pony=equine.
> 4: Very few MLP artists are arrogant and ignore people saying "add that to the new MLP category!"



1: No, it may take some time to adjust but the artists who actually do classify their submissions using the old dropdown listboxes WILL use it.  In fact, over the long term there will be more people using it for MLP art than people NOT using it for MLP art.

2: No, this will not change the keywords that users tag their submissions with.  If they're neglecting the Keywords field now, well that's their problem, but for the few who only categorize their art using the dropdown lists a new category relevant to their submissions will actually help.

3: MLP isn't getting a Species option.  _Period_.  The better option is to give it an entry in the "Category" field (right next to Sonic and Pokemon).

4: If that only applies to "very few" artists then I don't see a problem.  You can always file a TT asking a staff member to fix keywords or such.



> If there is any sort of grammar issues. Please note I have been drinking and thinking is not high right now.


5: Drinking is never a good thing to do before you enter a discussion.



Erethzium said:


> 5. There are already thousands upon thousands of MLP images, and going back to re-categorize every single one of them under a new category would take ages. Mods/admins most likely wouldn't do it (based on ticket response times and general site-work speeds) and I don't think many people would be arsed to do it either.


You might be surprised.  There were thousands of Gryphon images before they added a Species option for it (a decision that was not unique to gryphons specifically, but part of a larger overhaul and expansion of the list).


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2013)

Erethzium said:


> hurdur so edgy



hurdur he was so right!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> hurdur he was so right!



Just because you believe him doesn't make it right. Hate MLP, fine, but don't be a fucking shitwit about it.

Honestly thought you were better than that Pachi for all the bitching and moaning about "meen ppl" of FAF.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 17, 2013)

I never watched MLP! =D


----------

